# Welding Questions / References



## nsgoldberg (Oct 20, 2013)

Analyzing weld strength is something I've never done, even while in school. There isn't anything in MERM about it, and the material in Shigley's seems to follow a different, and more complex route than that of the solutions in the Lindeberg Practice Exam. Any references you can suggest to use on the exam? Those who took the exam already, do you recall welding questions requiring anything in depth?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm with you there buddy! I thought Shigley's would have it covered better than it does.


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't attest as to what problems you may see, but when you want books of any value that deal with weld design, you want something written by Blodgett. You can order Design of Welded Structures or Design of Weldments both straight from Lincoln Electric for $22 and $15 respectively, the former of which is over 800 pages worth of material. Even if you don't use it for your exam, they're worth having!


----------



## CRNewsom (Oct 21, 2013)

As with Supe, I cannot discuss the specifics of the exam.

However, if you could detail for me the specifics of the particular problem, I can attempt to provide a reference with a simple solution method.

/Also, buy the books by Blodgett. While you're at it, "Tubular Steel Structures" by Troitsky and "The Procedure Handbook of Arc Welding" are also sold by Lincoln at a reasonable price. If you want to know about welding, these are must-haves.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I think it's a bit late for this week's exam, but good to know.

NCEES has a problem that's just like one in Shigley's. And the Lindeburg practice book has one in there as well. They're kind of confusing. Shigley's doesn't explain welding hardly at all.


----------



## CRNewsom (Oct 22, 2013)

If you're looking for explanation, Part 8 of the AISC Steel Construction Manual (13th Edition or later recommended) reads like "Welding for engineers without any experience actually welding anything." This may be helpful for those who have never worked in a shop setting since it covers fabrication as well. The tables cover things like eccentrically loaded weld groups, but is limited to those that one might actually specify.

Depending on the version, Shigley's is written more as a graduate text than an undergraduate one. You can definitely tell the influence of Mischke in this regard. The versions co-authored by Mitchell are much better in explaining certain topics.


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 22, 2013)

I have noticed that. I have an old version of Shigley's and I like that one much more. Not so many derivations, and some of the stuff (i.e. bearing life) has been ommitted from the newer version.

I'll have to check out that manual. I weld a good amount at home, fabricating different things, so I'm familiar with MIG, TIG, and arc. But when it comes to finding the load it'll hold, and what size weld needs to be used... Well, all I know is by looking at the weld if it's strong or not!


----------

